# Leopard Butterfly!!ooooh SHU lashes!!!



## snowkei (Oct 5, 2007)

woooooo~ I got  Shu Uemura lashes today!!!
it's  *BROWN FEATHER *(premium edition)!







and guess what?!
I got it w/ a cheeeeeeeeeeap price!about only 7 USD!!
(its price in a mall is about 54 USD!!!!)


















and another lashes trial (ardell 115)





which lashes u like more?
me--*SHU*! =D

what I use
[eyes]
UDPP
MAC pig. #primary yellow  w/ mixing medium
MAC fluidine #blacktrack(and on brow)
MAC e/s #gesso

[lips]
BB pot rouge #pink truffle
NARS multiple #palm beach


----------



## Mien (Oct 5, 2007)

Seriously amazing!!! I love the lashes, they're gorgeous. Also the different eye MU is so unique as are the brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 speachless... do you have any open eye shots?


----------



## frocher (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!  This is so amazingly creative and fun.  You did a fantastic job.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 5, 2007)

I never thought I could love anything this different! You look AMAZING!!!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Oct 5, 2007)

You amaze me. Beautiful!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!! Your freaking amaze me!! MY mouth seriously dropped when i opened this thread! Superb job!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic and superb as ever!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks hot! I love those lashes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_WOW!!! This is so amazingly creative and fun. You did a fantastic job._

 
Ditto!


----------



## paramourlace (Oct 5, 2007)

kick Ass!!!!!!! i love what you did!


----------



## pichima (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my god! this is amazing, fantastic, brilliant!


----------



## feelingpeachy (Oct 5, 2007)

This is amazing! I really like your eyebrows too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my wow...

I don't wanna sound repetitive, but for real:

AMAZING!!! & talented too...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 5, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, those lashes are amazing!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 5, 2007)

soooooo amazing!  i LOVE the shu ones!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous 
you are so creative


----------



## lilMAClady (Oct 5, 2007)

Where di you get those lashes?? They rock!!


----------



## entipy (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess which lashes I like best would depend on the situation in which you would be wearing them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your skills are fabulous, as always.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wicked hot! you're so good!


----------



## nunu (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my god! you are soo creative and talented!


----------



## ArtisticFaces (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so speechless. My mouth seriously dropped when I saw what you did. It is absolutely amazing. I love, love, love it!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











How long did it take you to do such a wonderful job? Oh, and I am curious: Did you do it for a makeup competition (if they have those things).


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 5, 2007)

So that's incredibly creative! Great job!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome look!!!!


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know how you do it, you're amazing!


----------



## milamonster (Oct 6, 2007)

crazy gorgeous!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazingly fun and creative!  Awesome make-up skillz, yo!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 6, 2007)

You are so freaking talented!!!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 6, 2007)

omg im sooooooooooo jealous. i want some.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 6, 2007)

:th  umbsup:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 WOW WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I'm so lost for words...


----------



## lazytolove (Oct 6, 2007)

wow, this is one of my fav art work from you snowkei. ;D


----------



## astronaut (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG! How did you get them so cheap!


----------



## This Is Mine (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing!!~


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 6, 2007)

verrrrry high fashion


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Seriously amazing!!! I love the lashes, they're gorgeous. Also the different eye MU is so unique as are the brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 speachless... do you have any open eye shots?_

 
nope, I think it looks far better when the eye close


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Where di you get those lashes?? They rock!!_

 


on ebay =D they r amazing right? love them so much!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG! How did you get them so cheap!_

 
haha there's always surprising products on ebay =D


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ArtisticFaces* 

 
_I am so speechless. My mouth seriously dropped when I saw what you did. It is absolutely amazing. I love, love, love it!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










How long did it take you to do such a wonderful job? Oh, and I am curious: Did you do it for a makeup competition (if they have those things)._

 
about 1 or 2 hour...I didnt do it 4 MU competition, haha, Shu has their competition, but I didnt attend last time =D


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone!so happy to share this dramatic things with u all!!**hug


----------



## majacat (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_






which lashes u like more?
me--*SHU*! =D
_

 
me to they are amazing


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2007)

Girl you are so talented.  I am amazed everytime I look at your FOTD.  I like the SHU lashes better.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh *please* do a tutorial??


----------



## ksyusha (Oct 6, 2007)

soo amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 6, 2007)

You are so creative! It's amazing and very inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are the falsies comfortable to wear? They look like they might be a bit hard to wear


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Oh *please* do a tutorial?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha maybe next time~~


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_You are so creative! It's amazing and very inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are the falsies comfortable to wear? They look like they might be a bit hard to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's okay =D but it def. not a day-by-day-look lashes


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that absolutely amazing, girl you've got skills.  I love the feather polka dot lashes. ....


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 6, 2007)

OOh, beautiful! So different as well, I really like the way you did your eyebrows for this...also I LOVE the shu lashes!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 6, 2007)

:jawd  rop:

thats all i can do right now..this is STUNNINGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow!  That's WILD!  LOVE it!


----------



## dinou (Oct 6, 2007)

It's realy beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, amazing ! bravo !!! I love it !


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 6, 2007)

you're so amazing it makes me sad with envy  =(


----------



## user79 (Oct 6, 2007)

Stunning!! Great job.


----------



## Deena (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, you did an amazing job!!!Love it!


----------



## devin (Oct 6, 2007)

wow this is amazing!! love the creativity!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_you're so amazing it makes me sad with envy =(_

 
dont be sad baby, u r good at MU and gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 7, 2007)

Mad skills. very Beautiful!


----------



## Pei (Oct 7, 2007)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Taj (Oct 7, 2007)

they are beautiful, but can you open your eyes and see properly?


----------



## snowkei (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_they are beautiful, but can you open your eyes and see properly?_

 
sorry dear, but I havent upload any open-eye pic... all I can say is it looks better when I close my eyes. If I wanna open my eyes, I should do another EOTD to match the lashes


----------



## snowkei (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks girls =D


----------



## Jot (Oct 8, 2007)

oh wow! this is amazing. you have some serious talent!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 8, 2007)

this is amazingg, so creativee..definetly love the shu lashes x


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

seriously amazing!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! Amazing! Very artistic! I've been staring at the pictures for about 10 mins!


----------



## xoflora (Oct 15, 2007)

wow thats insane!
its like art what you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



amazing!


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 15, 2007)

This looks SO amazing, definitely the Shu lashes with the butterfly eyelids, you are so creative!!


----------



## Simi (Oct 15, 2007)

just speechless. very professinal....


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 18, 2007)

Your brows are wicked!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## COBI (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm late to the party,  but that looks so cool.  Nice work.


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 31, 2007)

AMAZING!!! I absolutely love this! OMG


----------



## mslips (Oct 31, 2007)

Uh-may-zing!!!!


----------

